# Suivi des commandes sur l'apple store



## naas (17 Novembre 2004)

Comment se passe la livraison, quels sont les outils mis à disposition:


*Le suivi des colis:*

Se fait via le site officiel *d'apple*
*un autre site cependant regroupe toute les opérations*


*Après paiement et réception d'un courrier électronique:*

La commande est sur *Under Review*  en attente de vérification du paiement
Une fois ceci fait, la commande passe en  *Open*.
Une fois prête et expédiée, elle passe en *Shipped*,
*Web Order Number*=N° de ref web
*Sales Order Number*=N° de ref vente
*Order Date*=date de la commande
*Payment Method*=Méthode de paiement
*Shipping Method*= Méthode d'expédition
*Shipping Options*= Options d'expédition
(et vous pouvez aussi suivre le colis sur le site de *TNT* ou UPS)



Pour l'acheminement Asie - Europe, c'est Kuehne, puis pour la livraison en Europe, c'est TNT ou UPS.


*Délais:*

Il faut compter une semaine entre la Chine et la Hollande puis entre 1 et 3 jours entre la Hollande et la France en moyenne


*Termes employés lors du suivi et correspondance en langue Française:*

*Delivery Address Incorrect / Incomplete / Missing**= adresse manquante ou incomplète
*Departed from Source *= A quitté le site de production (Apple)
*Departed from Product Source *= A quitté le site logistique (K&N)
*Arrived at EDC (Luxembourg) *= Arrivé à la base EDC (Luxembourg)
*Booking slot obtained*=reference de reservation obtenue
*Accept Scanned at EDC *= Enregistrement identifié
*Departed Direct *= Livraison "express"
*Truck Arrived at Final Destination (Luxembourg)*= Arrivé à destination (base TNT)
*Consignment received at Transit Point* = Paquet reçu au point de passage (voir lieu)
*Shipped from Originating Depot* = Parti du dépot (voir lieu)
*ETA = Estimated Time of Arrival* = estimation du temps d'arrivée

*Arnhem Hub* = Arnhem est une ville des Pays-Bas, donc il est sur la plate-forme hollandaise
*Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point* = sorti d'Arnhem
*Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point* = arrivé à Arnhem
*Carrier *: transporteur
*Flight Booked *= avion reservé
*flight departed *= le vol a décollé
*on hold due to customs apple shangai* = bloqué à la douane de Shangaï
*Potential Connection Delay* = l'envoi peut être retardé
*Shipment picked up*= colis pris en compte (enlevé)
*tracking number* = numéro de suivi de colis
*truck arrived at final destination* = camion arrivé à destination   (dernier camion de livraison avant la maison)
*Import Received* = Paquet reçu (dans votre pays, voir lieu)
*Out For Delivery* = En cours de livraison
*onforwarded for delivery* = En cours de livraison
*Not Home On Delivery Attempt To Residential Address* = absent lors de la livraison, livraison reportée
*Delay In Delivery Due To Bad Weather* = retard dû au mauvais temps 
*Delivered* = Livré
*Booking slot obtained* = réservation obtenue

*In Transit to Customer* = En transit vers le client
*Shipment on Schedule* = Livraison dans les temps

*This service is currently unavailable, please try again later * = 
prenez un café car cela signifie : ce servcice est actuellement hors servcice, essayez plus tard


*Astuces:*

Préférez la livraison sur le lieu de travail , il y a toujours quelqu'un.
Ne mettez pas d'accents ni de caractères spéciaux dans l'adresse


*Discussions sur les forums:*

Pour les problèmes de * livraison/Apple-care et SAV*


Bon achat


----------

